# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  بازی 2 نفره - بلوتوث

## a.r.khoshghalb

سلام دوستان! 
اول اینکه اینجا نسبت به بخش های دیگه چه قدر بیکاره! 
دوم اینکه یه سوال!
چند صباحی است می خوام یاد بگیرم بازی 2 نفره بنویسم. شما فکر کنید در حد سنگ کاغذ قیچی! 
می خوام صرفا یاد بگیرم فعلا. 
کسی می تونه کمک کنه باید از کجا شروع کنم؟
هر گونه کمکی اعم از معرفی کامپوننت، معرفی مقاله، وبسایت یا حتی یک جمله مثل "کامپوننت داره" یا حتی یک کلمه کلیدی مثل "بلوتوث" بسیار کمک می کنه! چون بعدش میام بهتون پیام میدم تا بهم یاد بدین!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بازی دو نفره برای موبایل یا کامپیوتر؟
اگر می خواهی برای موبایل بنویسی خیلی سخت هست چون امولاتر برنامه رو اجرا نمی کند و نیاز هست برنامه رو روی موبایلت بریزی و تست کنی
به نظرم من روی موبایل نوشتن به صرفه نیست.برنامه های اسونتر دیگه ای برای موبایل بنویس.
موفق باشید :متفکر:

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

فک نمی کنم سخت بودن یک برنامه دلیلی برای ننوشنتش باشه.
اگر در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارید هرچند کم یا حتی زیاد بسیار مشتاقم بدونم یا حداقل بهم منابعی رو معرفی کنید چه فارسی چه انگلیسی که برم بخونم.
از وقتی این پست رو گذاشتم بیشتر از 1 ماه میگذره و من همچنان دنبالشم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

به این سایت یه سری بزن   http://www.thiagorosa.com.br/projects/truco

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

سلام.
تشکر می کنم که وقت گذاشتی
من در جواب سوال شما که پرسیدی برای موبایل یا کامپبوتر، یادم رفت بگم برای موبایل و با Firemonkey.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اختیار داری با مشکلی که delphi برای ایمولاتور داره نمی صرفه که برنامه بنویسی بریزی روی موبایل اجرا کنی مشکلش رو حل کنی بعد دوباره برنامه رو درست کنی و....
خسته کننده است. اگر ایمولاتورش درست ران می شد خوب بود.

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

نه من با این قضیه مشکلی ندارم. الان هم برنامه هایی که می نویسم رو با ایمولاتور ران نمی کنم با گوشی دیباگ می کنم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اختیار داری با مشکلی که delphi برای ایمولاتور داره نمی صرفه که برنامه بنویسی بریزی روی موبایل اجرا کنی مشکلش رو حل کنی بعد دوباره برنامه رو درست کنی و....


نیازی نیست که برنامه رو خودت روی گوشی نصب کنی و اجرا کنی. موقعی که گوشی به سیستم متصل باشه و USB Debugging مربوط به اون فعال باشه موقع اجرای برنامه خودش گوشی رو پیدا می کنه و برنامه رو روی اون ران میکنه. در این حالت حتی میشه برنامه رو هم دیباگ کرد .  :چشمک: 



> اگر ایمولاتورش درست ران می شد خوب بود.


ران میشه، باید تنظیماتش رو درست انجام بدید و RAM هم به اندازه کافی داشته باشید. معمولاً این مشکل موقعی به وجود میاد که RAM سیستم کم باشه. در هر صورت به نظر من استفاده از یک گوشی واقعی راحتترین و بی دردسرترین کار ممکنه.  :متفکر:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

Thank you very much *borhan tec* and* a.r.khoshghalb*

----------


## دلفی بلد

> Thank you very much *borhan tec* and* a.r.khoshghalb*


دوست عزیز delphi-xe7 اگر شما هم برنامه مفید که با دلفی نوشته شد داری بگذار خوشحال می شویم از تجربیات شما بهره ببریم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باشه این هم یه برنامه هست با زبان دلفی نوشته ام مدیریت کارت سوخت

دانلود فایل  حجمش خیلی کمه

----------

